# Ulster Banks position on lost trackers



## corktim (5 Mar 2016)

Hi all,

 I see a lot about PTSB & AIB in the news in relation to tracker reinstatement etc but not much about UB. I lost my tracker unfairly after fixing in 2006 & have tried to get them to play ball but they are just stonewalling. 

My case is with the ombudsman with a few months but I guess I won't hear back until the central bank review has been completed.

Just wondering if anyone has heard anything as to how they are dealing with the issue and central bank review.

Tim


----------



## Miakk (5 Mar 2016)

I am a former First Active, now Ulster Bank, customer who lost the tracker rate after fixing. I also found them v hard to deal with over the years I have been raising this with them and indeed with the FSO.(I have posted previously about this and am unfortunately not alone)

I haven't heard anything relating to UB in terms of the recent tracker reviews but it would be good to know if any other UB or First Active lost-tracker customers had any updates - or not, which might in itself be of relevance. The FSO 's report in past years showed a large number of complaints against UB re mortgages.


----------



## BlueSky (5 Mar 2016)

I'm another UB customer in a similar situation and also curious about how others are faring. Last year, after we contacted them, we were offered a  tracker rate but at a higher interest rate. We debated back and forth with them for some months but they refused to budge so we have gone the FSO route. Six months in and still waiting to hear back. I'm wondering are all UB cases being assessed together by FSO, or is everything on hold pending the Central Bank review. Trying also not to get hopes up unduly with last week's AIB announcement!


----------



## corktim (6 Mar 2016)

Bluesky at least they offered you something but you were right not to accept. I was told when I enquired last year that  I signed a "tracker removal letter" when I fixed in '06. When I pushed them on this they later said that it wasn't.

When fixed in '06 I was advised that I would go to variable unless I took a fixed rate if available or the prevailing tracker rate. Trackers were available in '08 when I came off my fixed but they didn't offer one which I didn't follow up at the time. If I was not going to be entitled to a tracker again then why did they make reference to it?

They are still telling me I'm not entitled to one even though it's in my original letter of offer and mentioned in the fixed rate paperwork I signed.

Would think the central bank are waiting to see what comes out of the review but the central bank really need to get behind the customer here!


----------



## Miakk (6 Mar 2016)

Cork him, were you with first active too? The term "tracker removal form" has been used by Ulster Bank for a document myself, and other previously FA tracker mortgage customers, signed on fixing. Even though you are well outside the 6 year window for the Financial Ombudsman, given the new ombudsmans interest in trackers in particular, it might be worth bringing your case to his attention also.


----------



## corktim (6 Mar 2016)

Miakk said:


> Cork him, were you with first active too? The term "tracker removal form" has been used by Ulster Bank for a document myself, and other previously FA tracker mortgage customers, signed on fixing. Even though you are well outside the 6 year window for the Financial Ombudsman, given the new ombudsmans interest in trackers in particular, it might be worth bringing your case to his attention also.



Miakk yes I was FA at the start. As soon as I asked them to tell me where it said tracker removal form they backed up and then said that it wasn't.

I did go to the ombudsman who initially told me I was outside the 6 yr rule but I put up a good defence so they agreed to take the case under review.

UB are also refusing to provide me with paperwork to support my case. I requested it formally and then via a subject access request and they have now said they don't have it...that's convenient!


----------



## notabene (22 Mar 2016)

Hi,

I am working on and have done a lot of work on a tracker case with Ulster Bank, making extremely slow progress as they are very difficult to deal with but have gotten them into a corner, can't really say much more than that at the moment.

 However, I am trying to show that they blatantly knew this was going on and did nothing regarding it - could anyone tell me factually when trackers removed from customers in the summer of 2008 began to be returned to them, whether by the customer engaging in a written campaign, fso or otherwise? Thanks


----------



## peteb (23 Mar 2016)

They didnt return them.  You had to go to FSO.  And hope it got through that way.


----------



## notabene (23 Mar 2016)

I thought I saw at one stage some where on here that some did get it back by continuing to write to them without going to the FSO, maybe I imagined that though


----------



## peteb (24 Mar 2016)

notabene said:


> I thought I saw at one stage some where on here that some did get it back by continuing to write to them without going to the FSO, maybe I imagined that though



no.  you didnt. It was probably me.  I got it back for a friend of mine who's situation was identical to mine.  But I was made go through the FSO to get mine back.


----------



## Bronte (25 Mar 2016)

peteb said:


> no.  you didnt. It was probably me.  I got it back for a friend of mine who's situation was identical to mine.  But I was made go through the FSO to get mine back.




Do you want to tell Notabene how you did it, to help him get it for his friend and it would be of benefit to others too nodoubt.


----------



## peteb (25 Mar 2016)

I did a key post on it a while back Bronte at Brendan's request.


----------



## peteb (25 Mar 2016)

Found it

http://askaboutmoney.com/threads/ul...e-period-ombudsman-gave-it-back-to-me.183573/


----------

